# Waiting For My First Vostok



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

So, after buying a few quartz watches recently and realising other than my PRC200 they fundamentally aren't for me. I've pulled the trigger on a Vostok 710640.

It's pretty handsome a reckon. The question is, are Meranom's predictions about right? it says 10-30 days. Should I expect it any day(!)or is it a bit of a lottery?


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Gus,

I received mine in two weeks and one day (quite recently). Nice watch hope you enjoy it.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

slowprop said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> I received mine in two weeks and one day (quite recently). Nice watch hope you enjoy it.


Thanks. I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good choice Gus, I have had loads of watches from that dealer. Best I had was 11 working days. Enjoy it. What strap you going for?


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Good choice Gus, I have had loads of watches from that dealer. Best I had was 11 working days. Enjoy it. What strap you going for?


I have one of these ready and waiting


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

freestyle_gus said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice Gus, I have had loads of watches from that dealer. Best I had was 11 working days. Enjoy it. What strap you going for?
> ...


I was referring to you Vostok Amphibia..................... :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I too patiently await mine from the same source. Bought mine as a pre-order on 10-30days delivery just as you must have.

Mine is a 090 Amphibia Classic. Strange thing, though, that a couple of days later Dmitry emailed to say they have the watches but they came with no bracelet - so offered one of a range of replacement straps. I emailed back saying I would only want a watch with an original bracelet, and if I could change my order to something else, but also order the dial I wanted separately. He came back saying they'd try to send on original bracelet. I was a bit suspect of this - but happy with the result if it does come on the ordered bracelet.

Your 710640 does look very nice indeed - I like the dial a lot with that subtle pastel colouring. And the bezel isn't that bad for a Vostok, either! Unusually un-gaudy, for a Vostok, LOL. :-D

Let us know when she arrives 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice choice Gus. The 710 is my Amphibia case of choice :yes:

As for delivery, prepare to be amazed when it lands on your doormat in 2 weeks time, covered in about 100 Russian postage stamps :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

If anyone wants one of the stainless bracelets I have a few I'm not going to use ,put a pic up in a mo


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just pm me (free if your going to use it to pluck your arm hair)


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

Final straw for mine was getting it caught in my beard.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


Sorry! It's the bracelet.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Just pm me (free if your going to use it to pluck your arm hair)


And PM me if he runs out... I have a few, too!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just pm me (free if your going to use it to pluck your arm hair)
> ...


LOL


----------

